# NCQ - Bauernfängerei ?



## vsitor (18. September 2006)

Hallo

ich möchte ein RAID1 System bauen. Ich habe aktuell ein ASUS A7N8X Mainboard und eine S-ATA I Fesplatte mit 300 GB angeklemmt.

Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Festplatte besser ist, da gleicher Hersteller und gleicher Preis:

diese Platte mit 320GB
http://snogard.de/index.php?kategorieId=66&artikelId=HD320MAX6V320

oder diese hier mit NCQ und nur 300GB
http://snogard.de/index.php?kategorieId=66&artikelId=HD300MAX6F

Bringt das NCQ etwas an Geschwindigkeit und wird es von meinem Board unterstützt ?
Ausserdem wollte ich wissen, ob bei meinem ASUS-Board überhaupt S-ATA II Festplatten laufen. Ich will mir eh in den nächsten Monaten ein neues Board und neue CPU kaufen, deshalb lohnt es sich vielleicht lieber gleich eine S-ATA II zu kaufen ? (ist doch schneller) 
Da es bis dahin allerdings noch etwas hin ist, möchte ich wissen ob die Platten solange auch als S-ATA I laufen können.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## server (18. September 2006)

Dieser Beitrag im Wikipedia sollte dir helfen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

Demnach sind SATA II Platten abwärtskompatible zu SATA I. NCQ nutz nur dann etwas, wenn du SATA II Controller hast.

Aber wenn du RAID 1 (also mirroring) betreiben willst, solltest du zwei gleiche Platten anschließen.


----------



## vsitor (19. September 2006)

Hallo und Danke für Deine Antwort. Dann werde ich mir lieber die NCQ Platte kaufen und auf 20GB verzichten (hauptsache performance). Ich kann die dann ja immernoch auf SATA300 umstellen wenns soweit ist.

Danke dann erstmal.


----------

